# How'd you name your puppy?



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I hope this is the right place for this...I wasn't sure where else to post it.

How did you come up with your puppy's name? I should be getting a pup in a few months (gotta wait for my breeder to pick the right parents!) and I've been through a billion names and nothing seems right.

So out of curiosity...did you wait until you saw your pup, or did you have a name that you hoped s/he would grow into?


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

The Seeing Eye named our GSD for us. He was delivered to us from their breeding facility at 7 weeks with the name of Ranger. When he flunked out of the Seeing Eye program we kept the name - how could we change it?


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's pretty cool. My breeder names all her pups, and they're always unique, though I want to go with something a little more...me, perhaps? I want her to be a protection dog, so I want something that sounds good, but that won't scare friends away from being at my house, you know? I'm thinking Cairo or Aeron. -shrug-


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

My daughters said they wanted to name him Hunter. I liked the idea of it, so I looked it up and Jager is German for Hunter. Boom. Jager it is.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

burdock87 said:


> That's pretty cool. My breeder names all her pups, and they're always unique, though I want to go with something a little more...me, perhaps? I want her to be a protection dog, so I want something that sounds good, but that won't scare friends away from being at my house, you know? I'm thinking Cairo or Aeron. -shrug-


Your name choices sound very good. I like them.

I guess I didn't make it clear but The Seeing Eye would not allow us to name our own dog. We certainly would have preferred to name our own dog, but when we got Ranger he was not ours. We were just raising him for the Seeing Eye for a year until he went back to them for training as a Seeing Eye dog. When he failed we weren't going to change his name.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Indie's registered name had to start with "N" - so it's "Nina". We weren't too particular about the registered name because we could always have a called name as well. We couldn't find one that started with "N' that we liked as a call name - so I started looking around. 

I g**gled a bunch of law enforcement K9 unit sites looking for names. I wanted something that was kind of cute for a puppy, but also seemed a little more exotic (for lack of a better term) for an adult. There are a lot of great name ideas "out there".

"Indie" actually came from an online search that I was doing about what to do for a cat with a chronic runny nose. Someone had a snot-nosed cat named "Indie". I liked it. The kids liked it. It stuck.

And it really does suit her - I refer to her as my "hippy wild-child". She's a very energetic, very playful, happy-go-lucky girl (13 months old now), that so badly wants to please us but is often distracted by an opportunity to have some "fun". She's a real sweetie - perfect for us.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

Those are all awesome stories. I like the sound of "Indie," and I have a cousin named Hunter, so that wouldn't work (and my pup will be female). And I could imagine my neighbors and the rumors that would start if I went to my porch and starting yelling Jaeger. I'd be in Detox that night! haha


----------



## njk (Jan 11, 2014)

Prior to getting our pup, I planned to get a male and call him Whiskey, I think moreso because of the GSD colour. We ended up getting a female and my partner suggested Zelda (after the Legend of Zelda game series) because I'm a fan and always said if I had a daughter I'd call her that. He didn't like the name for a human, so said to give it to our pup. Her breeder name was Cointreau, which I thought was nice (and funny that it was also alcohol related) and considered briefly to keep that.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Abby.....after the character on NCIS one of our favorite shows. We also wanted a name our kids could say fairly clearly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I had a horse named Whiskey once. He was just like the drink - you stay on too long, and he was sure to put you on your rear. lol

I like Abby...my aunt has a pitty named Abby. She is the sweetest thing! My mom has my lab-mix named Willow. I thought about re-using that, but decided against it.

I'm thinking heavily about Cairo. I mean, I still have months to worry about it, and will change my mind a hundred times, but still.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

My heart dog as an adult was named Cucumber.....lol. She was a Clumber Spaniel, when I told my ex husband I want one he said why do you want a Cucumber special? And it stuck....months down the road I got my pup and she was cue aka. Cucumber. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

oh my gosh, that is the funniest thing I have ever heard. I could imagine my hubby saying the exact same thing (right after he said NO MORE DOGS).


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

My breeder has each litter by the alphabet. The next litter is the N litter. Don't have to name the pup by that letter only for paperwork but I like keeping it that way. Our female we are getting the end of May will be named Nakita. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

My breeder doesn't use the alphabet method. The almost last litter were all vehicles (Chevy, Ford, etc), and the last litter were all native american tribes (Sioux, Cheyenne, etc).


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

burdock87 said:


> My breeder doesn't use the alphabet method. The almost last litter were all vehicles (Chevy, Ford, etc), and the last litter were all native american tribes (Sioux, Cheyenne, etc).



I like that! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

It works for her, and it's a way to know what pups are from what litter.


----------



## andrea04 (Feb 2, 2014)

It took us a good month before we picked up our pup to name her. But I've always had a love for the name Lucie. We had our struggles our too picks were Lucie, Dallas, Isis and Willow. I laughed bc my mom wanted us to name her Karma because she says Karma's a bitch... I'm glad we stuck with Lucie bc her name fits her well!!! So good luck to you.. Choose wisely


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

I wanted to name my puppy after a character on my favorite TV show: Doctor Who. I was going to name my puppy River Song. We had a dog named Rio who had recently passed away, and Rio is Spanish for River, so I started to rethink it. Anyway, I met my puppy and tried out several names on her. Stormageddon is the name that stuck. I call her Stormie most of the time. I think her name is a perfect fit.


----------



## TheModestMouse (Sep 13, 2013)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> *I wanted to name my puppy after a character on my favorite TV show: Doctor Who.* I was going to name my puppy River Song. We had a dog named Rio who had recently passed away, and Rio is Spanish for River, so I started to rethink it. Anyway, I met my puppy and tried out several names on her. *Stormageddon is the name that stuck. *I call her Stormie most of the time. I think her name is a perfect fit.


I can't believe you named your dog Stormageddon. How do you introduce her: "oh, that's just Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All."


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

My husband picked Gunther's name. He chose it because it's German and because he said he wanted to call him "Gunny". He never does though. Which I'm ok with lol


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto is named from a children's book 'fish out of water'. The little boy gets a fish he names Otto and he feeds him too much so Otto doesn't stop growing. My children loved that book. It was either that or Kaiser. The twins were in pre-k, they couldn't say Kaiser so it was Otto (except we spell it backwards).

Venus was kismet. Morgan was named after a celtic war goddess and I used to joke I'd never do that again, the next one was going to be named after Venus the goddess of love. 

About 2 months after Morgan died, her breeder announced her V litter. I was friendly with the breeder through the boards - Venus' mother was known as part of the Thing One and Thing Two duo, I'd watched her grow up on this board. I have a friend who had dogs from this breeder. Then I said V litter? Can I name her Venus? Venus was 7 weeks old before she figured out which puppy in that litter was Venus but she's definitely the goddess of love. So happy and friendly, just wants to give every one kisses. Gets a little carried away still because she's 14 months old so I have to introduce her as Venus but her indian name is Kisses with Teeth.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

TheModestMouse said:


> I can't believe you named your dog Stormageddon. How do you introduce her: "oh, that's just Stormageddon, Dark Lord of All."


Lol, no. I introduce her as Stormie. Her real name is privileged information only.


----------



## Suburbandiva (Jun 9, 2013)

We had a hard time coming up with a name that we all liked for our female. My daughter wanted to name her after a LOTR character, my husband wanted to call her Chewbacca, or else name her after his Grandma Gerty, but none of us could agree.

Finally, we decided that since we are all avid skiers/snowboard, we'd name her after a ski resort. We tried a few out, and in the end chose to name her Revelstoke (Revy for short), the mountain with the most vertical in Canada.

As it happens, our breeder sent her registration to us a couple of months after we brought her home and her official name is Zanka (it was a Z litter). It's a nice name. I wouldn't have been sad to use it, but she's a Revy now.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been a gamer for a number of years and one of the games I play is World of Warcraft. Being an animal lover, my main character is a hunter, which can tame animals and name them. I tamed a beautiful shiny white cat and, because I always think of cats being mysterious, I named it Mystique. I thought I was being original but later found out Mystique is a comic book character. Doesn't really matter though, as I like the name.

I picked up my puppy from the breeder and on the 2.5 hour drive home, I started saying out loud all the names I had been thinking of as she lay on the seat next to me. Nothing caused a reaction from her. So I started thinking about the names I used in WoW and saying those. The moment I said Mystique, her little head popped up and she looked at me with her head tilted and her ears perked up. That was it!

I tell everyone I didn't name her, she told me her name.


----------



## burdock87 (Oct 17, 2013)

I absolutely love these stories! Stormageddon is probably my favorite!

My dad's first GSD was a back-yard rescue. She was about a year old with a litter of pups, was underfed, and miserable. My dad went into the guy's yard, gave him some money and said "I'm taking your dog." (The pups were old enough to be weaned). She was the smartest dog! He didn't train her when it came to walking nicely on a lead, so I spent many hours as a young teen being pulled around the neighborhood -.-"

She was put down a few years back, I think it was hip dysplasia. He said she just couldn't walk anymore, and was suffering, but when he backed the truck up, she had one good leap and hopped into the truck. She adored car rides.

It about broke his heart to put that dog down. Looking back, I'm glad he didn't breed her. She was very intelligent, and had a great prey drive, but her confirmation and genetics weren't right.

He now has a bitch called Bullet and a male named Blitz. I wish he hadn't bred those two. Bullet is a slender, very feminine girl with a huge ball drive. She is protective of him and the yard, but it's not due to training - she's naturally protective. Blitz is a pure white shep who is very dog aggressive. HATES other dogs. His positives are that he's very fun-loving and a huge goofball. LOVES to play and be underfoot (thinks he's a chihuahua or something?) They had an "accidental" litter. Pups were all beautiful, bold, and gorgeously colored, though I still wouldn't have recommended it. 

Anyway.

I'm still on the search for the perfect name, and hoping my breeder has that perfect litter soon! I'm wearing my fingers down to the bone looking for good Schutzhund clubs, trainers, reading material, and the how-to of raising a puppy with good drives.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

gurlonfire2004 said:


> I wanted to name my puppy after a character on my favorite TV show: Doctor Who. I was going to name my puppy River Song. We had a dog named Rio who had recently passed away, and Rio is Spanish for River, so I started to rethink it. Anyway, I met my puppy and tried out several names on her. Stormageddon is the name that stuck. I call her Stormie most of the time. I think her name is a perfect fit.


Does she call you "Not Mum"?  I love Stormageddon, great name.

With all my dogs so far it's basically just been whatever has popped into my head. Usually I just get stuck on a name and know that's it. They grow into it. Though the names so far have been a bit random and I want to stick with a weather/earth science theme now. Solstice is the first one fitting that, and I have a name in my head that I seem to be getting stuck on for the next puppy. 

Ryker could have fit the theme if I'd named him "Radar" as my mom suggested, but I thought that was just a bit kitschy for a GSD. Now I kind of wished I had named him Radar, but Ryker was what stuck in my head for him.


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

If I get a male in the future his name will be K-9 from doctor who

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

My pup's name is Arya. Like from Game of Thrones.

I had met her several weeks before I brought her home, and knew her personality. Very bold and outgoing. I was going through several names once I knew that.

Arya, Eowyn, Amy (like Amy/Amelia Pond), and Emma (as in Emma Swan).  I'm a bit of a fangirl if y'all can't tell... 

Arya is just what seemed to work the best fo rher... and it just stuck.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm a huge nature lover and already have an older beagle mix we named Daisy because she always had her nose in them. As soon as I got my GSD puppy at 10 weeks, she made a habit of following me around and sitting when I stop to look me in the eye. Every time I glance her way she's looking at me with those amazing doe-eyes so I named her Fawn. 

I certainly feel like a mother deer with my shadow behind me all the time. She is also the only Fawn in all three of our hospital's systems, a plus for me, who calls Daisy when we're out and half the dogs there look to me.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

TwoBigEars said:


> Does she call you "Not Mum"?  I love Stormageddon, great name.
> 
> With all my dogs so far it's basically just been whatever has popped into my head. Usually I just get stuck on a name and know that's it. They grow into it. Though the names so far have been a bit random and I want to stick with a weather/earth science theme now. Solstice is the first one fitting that, and I have a name in my head that I seem to be getting stuck on for the next puppy.
> 
> Ryker could have fit the theme if I'd named him "Radar" as my mom suggested, but I thought that was just a bit kitschy for a GSD. Now I kind of wished I had named him Radar, but Ryker was what stuck in my head for him.


lol, maybe I can train her to say that!


----------



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

*König*

His name is König, which in German means "King". My last name is Kong, so that makes him "King" Kong in German  The next one will be Ritter which means prince. So "Prince" Kong!


----------



## Wrenai (May 27, 2014)

Try 3.
We named our new puppy Callisto
A Greek goddess, and an xmen character whose mutation is enhanced sense of sight, hearing, smell etc
Seemed perfect.
My cats are Giles, Starbuck, and Loki
I'm a bit of a fan girl myself


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I always said they name themselves. 

Saboteur, my darling Sabi, the tiny, quiet pup with the ancient eyes. I always said she was going to think herself right into a mess one day. It seemed like no matter what I planned she thought of a way to disrupt it but always with subtlety and grace.
Buds actual call name was Demon, I hated it and he was traumatized so I forbid anyone to use it. After three days of calling him 'hey you' and 'pup' Bud just kind of slipped out and his eyes fixed on my face. It stuck and he is my Buddy.
Shadow was originally Lucy, Lucy Liu, my little tough girl. Everyone but me hated it. She was following me and Sabs around one day and that 'Me and my Shadow' song popped into my head, it stuck and oddly suits her. She still follows me around. But she still answers to Lucy, and I still slip and call her that sometimes.

I did say though that I wanted to name my next pup Vandal, in honor of my beautiful Saboteur. If I stick to that, it will be the first dog I have ever named sight unseen.


----------



## PMRonan (Mar 29, 2014)

Jager was originally going to be name Duck Tape (TM? lol) aka Ducky. Cause he was going to stick to the girls like duct tape. But then we got him and the girls, after they got over Twinkle Face, Glitter Gobber and JustinTime, came up with Hunter.

I didn't feel he look like a Hunter, so I went with the German version. It stuck. My gf still calls him Ducky.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had the name picked out before I got him.

I knew I wanted a big, black, male GSD with a nice, dark unique name to fit my cats, Chaos and Wicked. 

So I named him Sinister but his registered name is Sinister Black and I still LOVE the name to this day.


----------



## carrieincolorado (Jan 18, 2014)

I named Chevelle not only after the super hot car but my favorite rock band.


----------



## 19Joanne86 (Oct 18, 2013)

Buzz got named after my 4year old wee girl called him it and I thought it really suited him so it stuck


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

I adopted my guy from a rescue. He was there for awhile as a pup(owner surrender because he would get to big) fools. He is a great dog and friend and sneaky lovely and teacher and learner. They named him Skywalker. The rescue also typed on docs Sky Walker. They are 2 entirely different referrences. But Skywalker fits and works and its totally him.


----------



## blueangele (Aug 5, 2013)

my first dog as an adult (GSD/elkhoud cross) was named Chinook because the day I got him there was chinook wind blowing. My second dog (gsd/lab cross) was named Morgan because I was working heavily with morgan horses (she is 13 now and still acts like a pup) my next dog was named Viento, spanish for wind (gsd/? cross), he passed away last summer because of cancer. When I got my new dog, I decided to stick with the wind theme and Zephyr it is. He is my first full GSD and quite the character, I am now kinda wishing I had named him something like breeze or calm waters...maybe it would help mellow him out ;-)


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

After Alice Cullen. Thought the character would make a good impression of my pup. Smart, sharp, protective.


----------



## Chels (May 17, 2014)

There were 4 Charlies in daycare.. Angus it is!


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

I am on my 4th GSD first one my dad named Rebell in 1966, he achieved champion obedience status 21 years ago I bought my own GSD and named him Rebell, he passed in 2005 so I got another GSD but couldn't bring myself to call him Rebell, I wanted a name that would instill a little fear so my next one was named Cutter. I purposely give my male 2 syllable name so ne they way you say their name when you accent a syllable he knows your tone and if he in trouble or is getting a direct command. Cutter passed to early at 8.5 years old, newest member is 7 month old Rebell........again 




.


----------



## Ada.tedder13 (May 21, 2014)

With my beagle I searched good beagle names and got Harper and she had a name before I even had her. Her name fits her perfect. Than when I got my GSD I tried the same thing.. it was a fail. I didn't like anything on the searches. So I just went on a baby name website and searched german names, because I knew that I wanted something german. I liked Greta, and Adele. I also saw on one website that mika was german but didn't see it on anything else. My husband was stuck on mika and I was stuck on Adele, we couldn't agree. So we searched some more, we had the puppy for about three days before we found a name that stuck, we picked Ada. I liked Adele because because it means noble and kind, which sounds like a german shepherd in my opinion. And Ada means noble as well so it stuck. Lil ms Ada's name fits her too. 

So it just depends on u. Either u will find a name that u can't get off of and the pup will fit the name because u love both, or u will meet the pup and he/ she will name herself.
Good luck!


----------



## Toolman5 (May 17, 2014)

Our puppy, who we will be picking up on June 13th, is a male. I discussed names with my wife and kids. I came up with a list of all German names. We agreed on Hans (short for Hansel) because everyone seemed to like it. So little Hans is on his way!


----------



## Rod84 (Apr 25, 2012)

My wife & I had gone threw hundreds & hundreds of names & just could not find one! when our friends & family found out about us getting a GSD we heard all the stereo type comments on why would we even get a vicious dog like a GSD with our kids around. We were told those dogs are "killers"! One night my wife & I were sitting down watching our favorite show & I was upset & telling my wife how people could be so ignorant & then IT CLICKED! if people thought my dog would be a "vicious killer" then that's what he will be lol so I named him DEXTER after our favorite show on showtime lol Dexter Morgan. if you know the show then you get the killer refrence. Thanks to all those ignorant comments about my dog or else I don't know what he would be named. Now I couldn't imagine him as anything else. Oh & btw he couldn't be anything more far from a "vicious killer" if anything he's a goofy gentle dog! who my kids love & he loves them.


----------



## C7VXZ8 (May 30, 2014)

I'm living in Alaska right now, so I wanted something Alaskan sounding. I wanted to name a male Balto, but I ended up adopting a female by the name of Survivor, which I thought was a terrible name for ner. Mostly because she wasn't sick with anything, she just might have possibly had contact with parvo, maybe. But the lady that I took her from was crazy and refused to take her to a vet under any condition, even for shots (was not a breeder), so I guess she's a survivor of that. Anyway, I ended up naming her Balta, after the hero dog Balto. And I wouldn't change it for anything.


----------

